
Cryptocurrencies Aren't 'Crypto' - devhxinc
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43nk9b/cryptocurrency-are-not-crypto-bitcoin
======
decentralised
"Cryptos" is short for cryptocurrencies. It's because of the currency part of
cryptos that articles like this one get published in media like vice.com.

------
Terr_
I can only hope it will blow over soon, like all the "nano-" bullshit from a
few years back.

